# Iberital MC2 Issues



## Londonnz (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Im new to the forum and have tried to search through old threads for the answer to my issue.

Recently my MC2 stopped grinding properly, the machine slows and isn't grinding like it should. It will grind at speed with nothing in it but once under load it sputters along.

My hopper is generally half full and I use daily.

Any thoughts on what may be happening?

Help very appreciated..

Cheers

Jacob


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Have you stripped and cleaned it ?

Does the motor sound ant different to when you first had it ?

How long have you had it ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Does the motor stop, or does it continue & just the beans fail to feed into it?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm thinking of a couple of possibilities:

1. Something has partially jammed the grinder recently and this could have damaged the (plastic) gear drive. This would mean the burrs would get proper drive intermittently, but enough to keep it going. It would be worse under load.

2. The motor brushes are worn out - the grinder would need to have seen quite a bit of use for this to be case. I'm not sure if/how the brushes can be changed.

Best to start disassembling to investigate.


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

I had some maragogipe (elephant beans) once which my MC2 struggled to grind at all. Leftfield possibility?


----------

